# Golden /Shepard puppy needs home Northern VA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Meet Thor*

He's so adorable. 

Here are some pictures of him in case anyone is interested-


This is Thor-




























ABOUT THOR (LARKSPUR BOY #1)
If you are interested in adopting this dog, please fill out our dog adoption questionnaire and e-mail it to Kristie at [email protected]. 

PLEASE VISIT THIS WEBSITE TO FIND THE ADOPTION QUESTIONNAIRE: Adoption Forms Â« Homeward Trails Animal Rescue | Pet Adoption in VA, DC, MD 

Much like the Norse God (or Marvel action hero) for which he is named, Thor is the stronger of the two puppy brothers and usually gets the upper hand in playful puppy wrestling with his brother Loki. Although he is a shepherd mix, the size of his feet leaves us to believe he won’t be that big No Nordic giants here! Despite his feats of strength against his brother, Thor is actually a cuddler par excellence and loves to lie down next to you doing ridiculously cute things and have his little belly rubbed. This happy little sprite will love you forever and melt your heart on your most cynical days.

Be forewarned however. Unlike the most recent Thor movie, this puppy will not be in circulation that long. He’s sure to be called up to Valhalla by one of his adoring fans (at least as far as his recent trip to Barrell Oak Winery would lead us to believe!).

Breed Estimate: Shepard mix

Contact info and you can contact them directly through his Petfinder.com lisitng-

*HOMEWARD TRAILS ANIMAL RESCUE, INC.
P.O. Box 100968
Arlington, VA 22201*

Homeward Trails Animal Rescue | Pet Adoption in VA, DC, MD


----------

